# what broadhead do you use?



## mr. smoke

hey everyone,

I am new archer and I wanted to ask what type of broadheads do you use for deer hunting? 
It would really help if you showed me a picture of the broadhead.

thanks


----------



## huntin1

I have used fixed blade Thunderheads for about the past 25 years, have tried several others along the way but have not found any that do the job better. Started out with 125 grain heads, the ones below are 100 grain.



















They have always flown accurately for me and are devastating on deer.

huntin1


----------



## Recurvenator

I use traditional bows and my favorite head is a Magnus 2 blade.

Good luck bowhunting this year.


----------



## The Shovla

I use Slick Tricks.....little but Deadly!


----------



## coyote sniper

I have been using spitfires for 2 years they are awsome!!! I have shot many deer with the thunderhead 100 and they are great also the only reason I switched is i can practice with field points when I use a mechanical. They hit in the same spot (tried it with one) fixed blades usually hit in a differnt place so ya either need a sand pit or a layered target and the broadheads sure eat up a layered target quick


----------



## Chuck Smith

I used slick tricks as well.....small and deadly. Every deer I have shot has only gone about 40 yards. I like how they fly just like my field points so no monkeying with my sites. But the only thing I have notice is not a huge blood trail. It could just be me or where I hit the deer.

This Fall I am switching over to Swacker's. I will give this a try this fall and see what I think. I will also still have a slick trick or two in the quiver as well.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I'm still hanging with the old reliable Bear 2 blade broadhead. I think a few I have are nearly as old as me........Tough as nails............


----------



## AdamFisk

coyote sniper said:


> I have been using spitfires for 2 years they are awsome!!! I have shot many deer with the thunderhead 100 and they are great also the only reason I switched is i can practice with field points when I use a mechanical. They hit in the same spot (tried it with one) fixed blades usually hit in a differnt place so ya either need a sand pit or a layered target and the broadheads sure eat up a layered target quick


I don't doubt the Spitfires work for you (and I'm not nocking them or you), but have you actually tried broadhead tuning before? It's this amazing thing you can do to get most all broadheads to impact same as FPs, assuming you have proper arrows, a tuned bow, etc.

Or you can keep shooting mechanicals and not worry about it. :wink:

This is a wonderful resource to have handy.
http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## AdamFisk

Oh, and I'm shooting 4 blade Stingers.


----------



## Leonten

I started bow hunting in the mid '70's. For a few years I used the wasp II, worked well. Then I started using Thunderheads, a fine broad head. The only problem I had with either is that they didn't hit the same place as the field points, no matter how much we tuned my bow. So, I simply re-sighted with broad heads before the season starts. After all, that just gave me more practice time on the range. Recently I switched to the spitfire, I consider it a great mechanical. It hits the same as a field point and opens up perfectly. I took a 200 lb. ram earlier this year and the blood trail was awesome. However, I didn't get as much penetration as I'm used to with the fixed blades. I've had many pass throughs with the fixed blades and the Spitfires only penetrated about 12 " (I hit it twice). The fur on the ram was about 2" thick, I think that may have been the culprit to the lack of penetration. For deer I'll use the Spitfires again & again. Shot placement is the key.


----------



## WINDSOR

I use the rage 2 blade, I have had great success with them, I know others have not tho, slick tricks, montec and thunder heads are good as well. Rage are great but are not a broad head you want to try and bury through the shoulder.


----------



## Csquared

I noticed a few comments about Spitfires. As with most mechanicals when all is perfect, including the shot, they work great. But how often does everything go perfectly while bowhunting? This is a pic of 2 vertebraes from a 230 + pound whitetail that a buddy shot with a Muzzy.....apparently a year or two after another VERY disappointed hunter shot him with a spitfire. The point is , in my opinion that buck would most likely have dropped in his tracks if hit in the same spot with a Muzzy, Thunderhead, Montec...etc. My advice is stick with a proven fixed blade and practice, practice, practice and practice :wink:


----------



## duckp

Neat pic Csquared!I have nearly the identical thing but its old and the broadhead is a big Zwickey Delta.
Nowadays I shoot assorted broadheads-Thunderheads for turkeys,Slick Trick magnums and G5 Strikers for other things.All fly to zero with my tuned bows.


----------



## Jig Master

During my first trip to a butcher this year, I noticed that he had a plastic container filled with bullets and arrow heads taken from the bodies of deer brought to him. Obviously, all the arrow heads did the job, but what I noticed were the conditions of the mechanicals. All the mechanicals had either bent or broken off blades, while the broadheads appeared to be in good shape.


----------



## outbreak22

Well mechanical broadheads usually make bigger cuts into the deer, But if you hunting with draw weight less that 60 they arent good for you because they might not open properly. I use muzzy fixed broadheads. Fixed broadheads will last longer because they blades wont be as flimsy and bend as easily(not saying that mechanical broadhead blades are flimsy just that they dont have supports) So i would go with the fixed broad heads


----------



## popo

I have used Magnus two blade for many years, and don't see any reason to change. Never have and never will use mechanical heads.


----------



## XxBrownDownBuckXx

I have been using spitfire's they seem to be the best to me so far


----------



## fisch94

G5 montech... my buddy shot a 150 inch deer with his muzzleloader this fall and found a spitfire in its backstrap. it was healed over prolly from the year prior, somebody was prolly upset over that deal.


----------



## wyogoose

Slick Tricks are the only broadhead worth owning. Period.


----------



## Plainsman

I don't want to give away my age, but ----------










Now I shoot those modern things called Thunderheads.


----------



## huntin1

I'm not as old as you, the Clovis heads were a bit before my time, I started with these:










But the Thunderheads are so much easier to find. 

:laugh: :laugh:

huntin1


----------



## duckp

I can't see any rubber bands holding the blades in on those last two????


----------



## CheapHunter

Muzzy 100's. I also have some 100 grain broadheads that came with some used arrows I bought on ebay. I dont know what brand they are, but they kill deer...


----------

